# Evangelical Theological College of Wales



## matt01 (Jun 29, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about the Evangelical Theological College of Wales? 


http://www.etcw.ac.uk/


----------



## JonathonHunt (Jun 29, 2004)

In general terms, yes. What do you want to know?

As with most seminaries in the UK, it is not distinctively Baptist or Presbyterian, and I believe that seminaries should be one or the other - they suffer otherwise. Nor does it take a firm line on the cessation of the gifts, or on conservative worship. In terms of the men they turn out, we haven't been able to find one to consider for our pulpit.

The principal is Eryl Davies, a most gracious brother whom I stayed with for a couple of nights when I went to a revival conference in Cardiff. 

I would not go to ECTW myself, not because of the reasons stated above, but because I feel that the London Theological Seminary (LTS) is better (ahh the luxury of going to college full time - well, I can dream). ECTW is WELSH, and you cannot escape the WELSHNESS of it. You have to be British to understand that part!


----------

